# Some new Wings



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I have been Chainsaw carving Garden Fairies, and Dragons for some folks, and the most difficult part is the wings. For several reasons, they need to be thin and they are in in the way of much of the rest of the carving. so I attached a picture of fairy i just finished and a Dragon I am working on, as well as the CNC Wings I just pulled out of the machine tonight.... Way easier to carve design them in Aspire and attache them later. I will follow up with at finished pieces when the are assembled and painted...


The CNC wings are 36" tall and carved on both sides. The next Fairy will have these wings. Dragon wings are next on the Aspire work bench.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They are really nice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hmmmmm. *WHOA!!!!...*

nice...


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> hmmmmm. *WHOA!!!!...*
> 
> nice...


plus 1...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

WoW!! And you're doing these with a chainsaw? Very impressive!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's Scott. Expect nothing less from him.

There are artists and then there are arteeests!!!

HJ

Amazed by his abilities


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by honesttjohn
_That's Scott. Expect nothing less from him. There are artists and then there are arteeests!!!
HJ Amazed by his abilities_

+1 Sid.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

*Wings!*

Way to go. Real good job. It's a chainsaw you use?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Geez you do some cool stuff Scott


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't let my wife see the fairy...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Superb work Scott. Keep em coming.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

kp91 said:


> Don't let my wife see the fairy...


What is her email address.......


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

BrianS said:


> WoW!! And you're doing these with a chainsaw? Very impressive!!


Three chainsaws, a couple die grinders, a 10 side grinder, and two small dremels..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Let me know if you want to carve her some fairy wings and I will send you the wings File...


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow!!!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great Job.


----------

